

Show HN: Client-side JavaScript error recording and XHR logging for bug reports - grexi
https://usersnap.com/features/console-recorder

======
SEJeff
Nice! Not sure if you knew about it, but sentry does javascript, python, php,
golang, and several other languages all with one super nice user interface. It
was originally developed by disqus, but now spun off into a hosted version as
well. The code is 100% open source and I suggest it to anyone with a serious
production webapp.

[https://github.com/getsentry/sentry](https://github.com/getsentry/sentry)

[http://getsentry.com](http://getsentry.com)

~~~
grexi
Yep, we know sentry! Usersnap focus on client-side recording of user-reported
bugs - you'll even get a screenshot of the current situation.

~~~
SEJeff
That is pretty awesome. Thanks for releasing this!

